# Driving license from an emirate other than the one on visa



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, 
I am dubai resident have sponsored my parents for a residency visa as well. 
We are Pakistani nationals. 
I wanted to ask if my father can avail the golden chance for a driving license in Abu Dhabi. He has been driving all his life and as I understand, he will have to take minimum 20 classes in Dubai. In Abu Dhabi i know, you can be offered a golden chance after 4 classes only. But would this be possible with Dubai residency visa. 
Thank you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why would you get an Abu Dhabi license, if you have a Dubai visa? That makes no sense, just do it in Dubai. He'll have to do lessons and a test regardless of the Emirate.

The only way he'd be allowed to get an Abu Dhabi license, is if he's living and working in AD, then you have to get permission from the traffic police - not worth the hassle.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the licence is UAE now regardless of where you take the test.


----------



## AQ_MTL (Jan 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I think the licence is UAE now regardless of where you take the test.


They just call it a "UAE" License, still depends on where the visa is issued. Only exceptions are if you live in the other emirate or if the company you work for has offices in the other emirate


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

AQ_MTL said:


> They just call it a "UAE" License, still depends on where the visa is issued. Only exceptions are if you live in the other emirate or if the company you work for has offices in the other emirate


You can get a unified UAE license, or so the RTA told me. Mine is an Abu Dhabi license but I moved to Dubai a few years ago.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

the license is valid in the whole of UAE. No problem. I used to have a DUbai visa, then changed to an AD visa, and the license is still valid (i registered two cars using that license).

However, you do not have a choice in choosing the emirate you want to get the license from. If the visa is from Dubai, and if you do not live in AD, then it is unlikely you can apply for the license in AD you will unfortunately need to go through the process in Dubai.

PS: driving in Pakistan (or India) is not the same as UAE whatever one believes. At the very minimum, the signal test is important as are some of the tips during theoretical classes and during the lessons. if Pakistan is the same as India in driving, I am sure most of the road signs will be very very new for most users. Similarly, a number of on road manoeuvres which might work out at a speed of 30-40 kmph may not work out at 100 kmph.


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks rsinner!

And agree with your points


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It can be done - but you need valid reasons for doing so. Example, I used to have an AD visa, but worked and lived in Dubai. I had to prove this - tenancy contract, DEWA bill, letter from employer, then I had to go and sit about at the TRaffic Police department and speak to the Captain, as it was upto him if he'd let me had a Dubai license.


----------



## AQ_MTL (Jan 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> It can be done - but you need valid reasons for doing so. Example, I used to have an AD visa, but worked and lived in Dubai. I had to prove this - tenancy contract, DEWA bill, letter from employer, then I had to go and sit about at the TRaffic Police department and speak to the Captain, as it was upto him if he'd let me had a Dubai license.


Yup, don't need to go to the Captain anymore though. Just need to prove you live in Dubai with a tenancy contract/Ejari at any RTA outlet... Does depend on which RTA though from my experience, the one at Noor Bank metro is the easiest one to deal with. 

Went to the one at Emirates Metro station and the manager there told me I was missing the paperwork for Ejari and it'll be fine once I have that. Went back a few days later with the missing paperwork and was told by a new manager that it was impossible if I didn't have a Dubai residency visa. When I mentioned that RTA customer service, RTA's website and the previous manger said it is in fact possible; his very informed/technical answer was "They are wrong, I am right.". Got my license in 5min at the Noor Bank Outlet a couple of days later.


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. That opens up the option again. 
And what about the option when you have a dubai visabit you want apply in abu dhabi?


----------



## smokas (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi,

Is it still possible to get Driving License in Abu Dhabi with Dubai Residency visa?.
I am staying in Abu Dhabi but my office is in Dubai(Jebel Ali). Is it possible to open driving license file in Abu Dhabi? What other documents are needed for it. Kindly advise

Regards


----------

